# Naomi 2017 pregnancy and foaling topic, pics etc



## Chilam (Dec 31, 2016)

My mare Naomi is now 205 days pregnant. This is her first foal. She seems to be rather big now.. She is gonna be huge, hope that everything goes well. She shall be watched, is have my camera in stable so I can start watching whenever I want to. This is gonna be third miniature foal for me.
Daddy to be is my own stallion, sirver bay, Mireo Keshar.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 31, 2016)

How old is she? Hope all goes smoothly for her.


----------



## Mona (Jan 1, 2017)

Best wishes for a safe arrival from your little mare. Hopefully all goes well. Will be watching for updates and photos of the progressing pregnancy as she nears her due date.And don;t forget...feel free to ask any questions you may have, here on the forum! Many experienced people here happy and willing to help answer them for you. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations on your coming new edition! This is a cute photo of Naomi love it! she looks like my little Glory. I'll look forward to seeing more photos and joining in with others here to help with any questions or concerns you may have.


----------



## Chilam (Jan 2, 2017)

Naomi is now 4 yrs old. Nice little mare. Littel fool now when pregnant.
Foal movement is clearly felt at left side of her belly.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome back Chilam






Lovely mare , looking forward to watching her progress throughout her pregnancy.

Keep us posted with lots of Pics ( We love pics)


----------



## Chilam (Jan 15, 2017)

220 days now. Naomi is doing fine.


----------



## Chilam (Jan 15, 2017)

Here is Naomi ond the future daddy "Keke", pictures taken last summer. So you can see Naomi is.. Pretty big now.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 16, 2017)

She is very pretty! and yes good example before and afters for comparison...she's a little chunk lol. Love her and her cute little face. Are you expecting any others this year?


----------



## Chilam (Jan 18, 2017)

Only this one miniature foal coming this year, but I have andaluz donkey mare too, she is pregnant of knabstrubber stallion. So one small foal, one bigger. Donkey has tomorrow 200days. (Naomi has 24 days more)


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 19, 2017)

Good luck with all of them! Naomi is getting very close, if you have any questions we're here to help. It's so exciting waiting for a new foal please keep us updated and remember we LOVE new foal photos!


----------



## Chilam (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, 240 days now! Lots to go still.

Winter has come, late. Soon it´s spring here in finland. Taking picks every 20 days until it starts to happen something.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 6, 2017)

That belly is getting heavier and making the telltale v shape... she's coming along nicely!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 6, 2017)

She is looking great , Hope spring arrives quickly for you


----------



## Chilam (Feb 24, 2017)

260 days today. Everything is ok. Looks same as 240 days, and that´s just ok.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 1, 2017)

Any changes?


----------



## Chilam (Mar 5, 2017)

Not yet. 270 days tomorrow. I´ll take pictures again at 280 days (16.3) or if something changes before. Everything going nice now.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 6, 2017)

Good to hear all is well!


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Mar 6, 2017)

Awww, getting excited for your new arrival. Naomi and KeKe are so cute! How tall is Naomi? Love her spots Will keep watching for her updates, thanks for sharing her


----------



## Chilam (Mar 8, 2017)

Naomi is about 30 inch, and Keke is 33-34 inch.
I hope spring comes fast. It´s getting warmer, that´s good. Getting rid of the snow and ice (yes I´m not winter lover..)
About two months to go! Day 272 now, evening already.


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Mar 8, 2017)

Can't wait to see her baby, and the colorI too do not like winter and we finally getting warmer, hope we are done with the snow, and ready for spring. Naomi might be waiting for a nice spring day I'll be watching for her beautiful baby pictures. Thanks for sharing her


----------



## Chilam (Mar 16, 2017)

280 days now. She is clipped no, springtime, no more furry look. Well, partly clipped, still uses blanket outside. She looks so small without that winter fur!







No udder development, everything looks good, foal is active. So we wait. and wait. and wait.. only 280 now, long tie to go.

Here is my donkey! She has about 3+ months to go. (254 days now)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2017)

The both look wonderful and very much pregnant


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 16, 2017)

The donkey looks ready to pop!


----------



## Chilam (Mar 21, 2017)

285 days, just a liiiitlebit udder development. Photo taken at evenig, so Naomi had been a looongh day (19h) outside before taking pic.




So here we go, we have first signs of foaling. Lets see how many weeks it takes now.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 23, 2017)

YAY! Can't wait to see this foal she carries for you.

We've had two foals so far... Any day for the 3rd...


----------



## Chilam (Mar 26, 2017)

Naomi´s belly looks.. Cuter now than 10 days ago. Different shape. Udder is same as 285 days post.

Springtime, weather getting warmer, snow and ise melting. Hope it wont get colder again.





Last few months (10) have gone so slowly, and so fast at the same time. Propably the next weeks-months will go slooooowly.. 3½ months and both of my mares should have their foals.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 27, 2017)

Won't be long now!! She's close to 300 days now is that right? You are almost to the nail-biting, any minute, patiently waiting



stage that drives us all nuts with wondering and worrying.. Have you got everything that you will and might need ready?


----------



## Chilam (Mar 27, 2017)

I have everything ready. 291 days today. Last pictures at 290 days. Waiting patiently, will add straws to her stable when she looks a bit more ready.

Weather forecast says couple cooler days now, then warmer again.


----------



## Chilam (Apr 5, 2017)

300 days finally!

Spring, and Naomi, have stopped progressing for last ten days. Took pictures after all. Slowly, slowly.. But I have to remember, Naoi is maiden so she has no rules..


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 5, 2017)

Heck, I have one mare that has had two previous foals, the last one last year. Her first foal was 355 days, second one was 319, and this one! We are at 329 with only have a bag. I have a mare having her second foal that is more bagged up and she wont be 330 days until end of this month.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 6, 2017)

Pretty girl progressing nicely. I'm excited for you!


----------



## Chilam (Apr 15, 2017)

310 and lot of pictures. Naomi is progressing nice, I think. Udder filling slowly, belly not dropped.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow very close! and making some nice changes, very high for 310 but they can drop quickly she looks about to pop she's so round now. Really pretty girl, can't wait to see her foal.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 16, 2017)

I can't wait to see this foal either! It's always such a surprise with all the color!

She's looking good, steadily getting closer.


----------



## Chilam (Apr 17, 2017)

312, udder just a liiitlebit bigger, not mutch. BUT, we had mucus plug in the tail today. Belly not dropped, I would say mare looks like same as the last photos. Maidens, let´s see..


----------



## Chilam (Apr 18, 2017)

Belly dropping. Udder not developed mutch, almost not at all. (liiitlebit).


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 18, 2017)

You are right she's dropping. Wow what a difference in now and last summer!!


----------



## Chilam (Apr 20, 2017)

Day 315 pictures. I dont see her belly drop, but there is some progress other ways..


----------



## Chilam (May 4, 2017)

No bellypics now. Day 329, morning. Its gettin colder after tomorrow, so I think Naomi will not foal for at least for a week.


----------



## Chilam (May 4, 2017)

Couple more pics. Naomi is holding her tail litlle "up", so that tail is not hangin normally right down as usual. But she has done that for couple days last week... You see that one picture how. belly is..well, belly says not yet..?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 4, 2017)

Shes looking great and I see what you mean by that pic as the foal is still laying sideways. It may only take a couple of good rolls to line baby up.

She is elongating perfectly.


----------



## Chilam (May 5, 2017)

This is Naomi at 9pm today.






And this is after 01.10


----------



## chandab (May 5, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Debby - LB (May 5, 2017)

Yes! Wonderful, I'm so happy for you. BIG Congratulations on your beautiful new foal. Boy or girl? Were you there when she had it?


----------



## Chilam (May 5, 2017)

litlle boy.

I was watching a movie before sleeping, with computer and stanlecam picture side me. just after movie ended Naomi started to foal so I did go to stable.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 6, 2017)

Well, congrats! Must be so nice to have a webcam - so much easier than check after check and then still missing the event while right in the next stall!!

He's a good looking colt. Can't wait to see "unfolded" pics of him.


----------



## Chilam (May 6, 2017)

I love stable cam.

This was a redbag. But everything is ok, foal is very active. Naomi is little tired and the foal is soooo bossy! Naomi is almost too nice, standing with one leg up when foal is eating, because that litte critter thinks ist easier to eat when mommy holds leg out of the way.

The colour then. Is he chestnut? silver black? What do you think?


----------



## chandab (May 7, 2017)

These pictures I lean towards silver black. What color was the skin on his muzzle and around his eyes at birth? Chestnuts (reds) are usually born fairly pink looking and darken quickly; black or bay based are usually born with their dark skin (white marking will have pink skin of course).


----------



## Chilam (May 8, 2017)

black/dark skin in muzzle and aroud eyes. He will be tested, already sent tail hair samples to uk, nearest gene test lab. Testing red factor, agouti and silver just to be very sure of the color.

Many says silver, one friend says red/chestnut but she has not experience of silver gene.

He is Mireo Nase Rani. Called Rane, or Rani.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (May 8, 2017)

What a darling little man! Congrats!


----------



## Debby - LB (May 10, 2017)

Pretty boy! So glad you had the webcam and were able to assist with the red bag delivery. Color wise from looking at his parents...both are bay, is that right? and Mireo carries silver gene as well?...foal looks to be bay, possibly silver bay hard to tell with the baby hair and since appaloosa will also cause some variations in foal color it could be a little of that too. Are his eye lashes white? Foal also looks spotted, is he?


----------



## paintponylvr (May 14, 2017)

Curious now, did you get the color test back? I'm not familiar with UK, so don't know if you'd already have it back.

Meaning on the little man's name? It's very different, so was wanting to know about that, too!





He is a good looking young man!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2017)

Congratulation on the arrival



So glad you were there to assist in the red bag delivery.


----------



## Chilam (May 17, 2017)

test not ready yet. i think he is silver black, and spotted. his muzzle is more and more pink and there is little black spots left in the pink muzzle skin. skin around eyes is more pink too now thsn it was week ago.

name, Mireo Nase Rani, means.. well, mireo is 'jewels' all my foals have this.. nase means he is, and rani is kinda nickname for the moon, something like wanderer, meaning moon. so he is moon.


----------



## Chilam (May 30, 2017)

He is silver black appaloosa. Test result is Ee aa nZ nLP.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 30, 2017)

OOOOOOOOOOOO - NICE!!!

That is cool. Will enjoy following this guy as he does his color changes.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 7, 2020)

I would LOVE to see a picture of what he looks like now! My avatar is my month old who came out of a silver dapple mare. Have no idea who the daddy was.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 8, 2020)

Holly Chisholm said:


> I would LOVE to see a picture of what he looks like now! My avatar is my month old who came out of a silver dapple mare. Have no idea who the daddy was.


Wait mare?


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 8, 2020)

Chilam said:


> I love stable cam.
> 
> This was a redbag. But everything is ok, foal is very active. Naomi is little tired and the foal is soooo bossy! Naomi is almost too nice, standing with one leg up when foal is eating, because that litte critter thinks ist easier to eat when mommy holds leg out of the way.
> 
> ...



This little guy <3


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 8, 2020)

Holly Chisholm said:


> This little guy <3


Oh, duh! I was thinking you meant Sterling (I don't know if you ended up changing his name) was a mare. LOL


----------

